# Old auto cycle on EBAY



## TJW (Jun 16, 2015)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Sch...992?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item20fdab9d18


----------



## jkent (Jun 16, 2015)

1941


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Jun 17, 2015)

A good candidate for OA!


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 19, 2015)

I'm gonna find out! V/r Shawn


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 19, 2015)

Freqman1 said:


> I'm gonna find out! V/r Shawn




Awesome! Cant wait to see better pics. Don't keep us waiting too long....


----------



## Curtis68 (Jun 19, 2015)

Freqman1 said:


> I'm gonna find out! V/r Shawn




Nice score!!!


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 19, 2015)

I'll post up pics once I figure out how to get it from Baton Rouge to Ga! The bike has a Gus Betat & Sons, New Orleans badge which with being largely complete and original was kinda hard to pass up. I think an OA bath and some detailing will make this a neat bike. V/r Shawn


----------



## slick (Jun 19, 2015)

They saw the last Auto Cycle sell for $14,500 and had a dream.......that didn't happen. Lol


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 19, 2015)

I actually think this seller had an idea what he really had and was being realistic. The challenge is getting this bike out of Louisiana. I have the number to an LBS I'm calling tomorrow but if anyone out there can help I sure would appreciate it. V/r Shawn


----------



## TJW (Jun 19, 2015)

Freqman1 said:


> I'll post up pics once I figure out how to get it from Baton Rouge to Ga! The bike has a Gus Betat & Sons, New Orleans badge which with being largely complete and original was kinda hard to pass up. I think an OA bath and some detailing will make this a neat bike. V/r Shawn




Glad the bike got a good home.  It will be interesting to see how much of the original paint can be uncovered/discovered.


----------

